# Burma's socialist regime



## yeutter (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently returned from Thailand where I met with a number of Burmese Christians. A Burmese Baptist pastor told me that the socialist regime governing that land effectively prohibited even the printing of Bibles. Government approval is required before anything is printed. The government routinely shuts down the internet and blocks objectional internet sites.
We justifiably worry about all of the ignorance flying into print. The Burmese Christians would gladly exchange places with us.


----------



## A.J. (Jul 7, 2009)

This is sad. There are also Reformed believers in that country. 



> Myanmar (formerly Burma) gained independence in 1948. It is a poor country of 52 million people, divided into more than 100 ethnic groups. The dominant religion of the country is Theravada Buddhism. Protestant Christianity was introduced in 1813 by an American missionary, Adoniram Judson, and made slow progress. Christianity still remains in the minority. In 2005, ten churches/federations organized the Reformed and Presbyterian Churches Fellowship in Myanmar ("The Fellowship"). These churches are: Evangelical Presbyterian Church of Myanmar, Christian Reformed Church, United Reformed Churches in Myanmar, Reformed Baptist Churches in Myanmar, Reformed Presbyterian Churches in Myanmar, Biblical Presbyterian Church of Myanmar, Reformed Community Church of Myanmar, Reformed Evangelical Church of Myanmar, Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church of Myanmar, and Reformed Church of Myanmar. The Fellowship is requesting membership in ICRC (the International Conference of Reformed Churches).



Disaster Relief to Myanmar (from the OPC website)


----------



## sastark (Jul 8, 2009)

I do not mean to make light of the situation our brothers in Burma are undergoing, but I learned of the situation in Burma because of the movie Rambo. Sad that this was the way I found out about this, but also, interesting that Stallone specifically points out that it is the Christians being persecuted.

BTW - I am in no way endorsing the film Rambo. It is NOT a family movie by any means.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 8, 2009)

It seems that suppressing the fact that there is a true King is a resource consuming task for wicked rulers. It will eventually lead to their removal.


----------

